# 12 volt distribution and fuse panel Autocruise Stardream



## wiggy1 (Jul 2, 2009)

I have a problem with the main 12volt control panel in my 2008 motorhome which is being repaired under warranty. I was and wondering if anyone knew who made the control and fuse panel located under the drivers seat. The only identification I have is that the control panel inside the door on the right is touch screen only. I do not think Sargents make, any other suggestions? I ask because when I have a problem I like to understand why and likely cause. Wiggy


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Wiggy,
The supplier is MES (Motorcycle Electrical Services).
Thanks
Andy


----------



## wiggy1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks Andy


----------



## wiggy1 (Jul 2, 2009)

*Swift parts for Autocruise Stardream*

Andy I know Brownhills Swindon have the part on order from Swift, Swift are not being that helpful with a delivery date. I know the part is available from MES. It was due at Brownhills weeks before the shutdown then the 1st day of the Swift shutdown and now it is due the first day they return. Is there any way this can be checked out now and find out exactly where the part is.

Nick


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Nick,

I can certainly check if the part is at Swift and I can also check its dispatch date. If you can drop me a PM with your chassis number, I'll ask the questions.

Thanks,

Ash


----------

